# wow addiction



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

who else luvs wow? i'm addicted


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Going on four months clean. :lol


----------



## Fragment (Mar 23, 2011)

I used to play it way too much. If you added it all up, I would have accumulated over 3 months worth of straight game time. Occasionally I will resubscribe to take a look at new content, but that's about it.

I've been playing Guild Wars lately, which is hardly an improvement...


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

I've been playing since vanilla. Love it but recently haven't been playing as much... it's getting boring. Need patch to come out!!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

i kinda was as cata came out just as my holidays started, i had about 20 days @ level 85 by feburary 2011, i havent been playing much lately, couple of my friends quit so it's getting rather boring.

Just checked my /played and i have about 35 days played at level 85, between 2 85's, and cata's only been out 4 months...


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I'v been playing since vanilla too, back then i was totally addicted to it. I still play, but its way too boring to keep my attention. I usually just log in for raids 2-3 days a week and thats it. They make everything way too easy and i feel like the servers are full of retards.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I've never played World Of Warcraft.


----------



## Ogrt48 (Mar 14, 2005)

Going on 2 hours 23 seconds clean... yes its a big deal for me since the past 2 hours I've been awake and not sleeping it away =\


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Ogrt48 said:


> Going on 2 hours 23 seconds clean... yes its a big deal for me since the past 2 hours I've been awake and not sleeping it away =\


Progress is progress


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

I play. It's pretty new to me so not real boring yet. I've only gotten to 65. But that game is entirely too expensive...wtf??
We should be WoW Friends!


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

i'll pm u my toons and the servers they're on if u want jagmusic


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

Sure, I'm on Kul Tiras


----------



## JamesV (Apr 13, 2011)

I played it too muchfor years. I sold my account for a big load of money and after I stopped, although I was more bored, I started to change my life around for the better. Depends on your personality type of course but for me, WoW held me back a lot.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

i recently stopped being addicted but i'm still going to play once in a while of course
yay me :boogie


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

dragongirl said:


> i recently stopped being addicted but i'm still going to play once in a while of course
> yay me :boogie


Congratulations!


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Been playing since november 04. Getting kinda bored lately though. I loved leveling to 85, but this raiding cycle feels so lifeless to me.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

ImmortalxApathy said:


> I've never played World Of Warcraft.


 Ditto... Dunno why either, I've been looking for something to get addicted too. For some reason those games make me feel better, worth spending some money on, you know? I'm weird..


----------



## Sisyphus (Mar 4, 2010)

WoW used to be my escape. I would do nothing besides go to school and play WoW with every second of my free time. I realized I had a problem when the first month of summer went by and I had done absolutely nothing and hung out with no one. I just quit cold turkey that day.

I tried playing again a few years later and I made it up to 80 and got bored pretty fast.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I can't stand all the people on there, they're all so RUDE. I try to be nice and polite to every player I meet but there's only so much crap you can take. Yeah, I quit a year ago. I have friends who still play but they're all alliance and I can't bring myself to switch sides, I don't like any of the alliance races really.


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

i used to be an addict but it almost ruined me , im happy that i got rid of it


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

MagusAnima said:


> I can't stand all the people on there, they're all so RUDE. I try to be nice and polite to every player I meet but there's only so much crap you can take. Yeah, I quit a year ago. I have friends who still play but they're all alliance and I can't bring myself to switch sides, I don't like any of the alliance races really.


I hear you there Sista, Why is everyone so quick to be a jerk...? It seriously turns me away too. I have a prepaid card for 2 months and after that runs out, no more. I kind of understand it though. No one playing WoW, is probably happy with their current life situation, and unhappy people are often jerks. There are some cool people I've found though.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I never played WOW. What does it have that people will pay for it when they're are free games of the same kind available?


----------



## AllanMaso (Jan 3, 2011)

I accumulated 2520 hours (105 days) of play time over the 14 months I played. Then I realized it's the same monotonous cycle over and over again outside of arena. Do dungeons, get gear, raid. That and people get way too emotional over the game. There's so much drama, it's crazy. I was in a lot of guilds, all of which claimed to be 'drama free'. What a load of crap that was. I played WoW because I wanted to have fun, not because I wanted to deal with people whining and *****ing and stroking their egos over pixels.


----------



## Fragment (Mar 23, 2011)

I avoided guilds most of the time. In one of the few guilds that I joined some guy started berating me for not contributing to the raids. Are you serious? I've got other responsibilities, you know?

/gquit


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

LALoner said:


> I never played WOW. What does it have that people will pay for it when they're are free games of the same kind available?


Every game is different. Different art, different character advancement, different interface.

Besides that, most "free" MMOs have a cash shop where people can buy gear that gives advantages. I played one game where some people paid $30-50 per month.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

I was absolutely hooked going into December and even through the launch of Cata. Ended up starting a new goblin and leveled him up to 43 in a week while simultaneously leveling my gnome through his 80s. Then the holidays came I had family over was able to get each character to 83 and 47 respectively but really haven't played since.

However I am planning Machinima type series using WoW with my friend soon so naturally we had to create and level the characters in the script but since then I haven't played a lick.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 14, 2011)

I used to be addicted to WoW, started mid burning crusade & _was_ extreemly loyal to one guild.

I have multiple 80+ chars on both factions.

Whats put me off of the game; eletist jerks(not the website), *gear hoarders* & toilet paper raiders.

Currently taking a break from it all.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have small bouts of addiction. I havent played in a few months but thats just because I have been so busy I haven't had time to get on. At least I would feel guilty playing when I have more important stuff to do.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

3 months clean of WoW


----------



## Reflex (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi I'm new.
I used to play WoW for about 2 years. While it is a fun game it becomes more than that, it becomes you're new social life. It led to me contacting my friends less and less and when I finally stopped and tried to hang out with people it seemed they wanted nothing to do with me. Anyway, 5 months clean and I will never go back. Get out while you can.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

My gaming friends have tried so damn hard at times to get me into WoW, going as far as buying the game and expansions for me. I chose not to, not that I don't think I'd like it or be bad at it, just I don't want to risk getting sucked in.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I played WoW fairly consistently for a while. At first I played the hell out of it. Once I had a decent amount of money and experience, and between using rest XP and raids, I was able to reduce my play time while keeping progress up with all my characters. I enjoyed wrecking mobs in raids with absurd damage with my Warlock. Later I would get a Druid up to raid status and enjoyed raid healing. (I had heroic Althor's Abacus, and the healing mace from Festergut. This combined with the Druid's natural group healing ability gave me enormous Aoe healing. Oh those were the days.)


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Mmm, 4.1

This ZG is harder than the original though.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

It's no longer addicting but sure is fun to play!.


----------



## Rap (Apr 29, 2011)

I played since vanilla, was actually pretty famous on the Blackrock server during The Burning Crusade expansion pack period under the name Pvpdinosaur (I was the server troll haha). I'm about 6 months clean now, which is a huge achievement for me. I think WoW was one of the primary causes of my SA to be honest.


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

wow is evil, it deteriorates my starcraft skills =(


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

My friends are additcted to wow and I personally hate it, They always play it all the time. Its stupid I cant believe they play as much as they do, and they always just sit around on their laptops and play and talk warcraft talk. They tryed to get me hooked, but I dont have enough space on my computer and im broke so I cant even play if I wanted to.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I never liked WoW. but i'm addicted to Eve Online. Well, the good side is i now make more than enough money in game to keep the game free. No more 15$ per month subscription


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

BPA free said:


> I'm scared to play wow because of all the horror stories of people getting addicted to it.


^Came in here to say this. :lol


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

dave twothree said:


> wow is evil, it deteriorates my starcraft skills =(


**** yes. I love starcraft. I played WoW when Cata came out, got 2 85's, did all the cata raids, got 2k rating in 2's and 3's arena, then I quit.


----------



## Ogrt48 (Mar 14, 2005)

Ugh I caved in 2 weeks ago and came back to wow but I'm already bored.. I have SC2 but I just can't remember all the crap in that game that you need to memorize ;(


----------



## NmE (Mar 27, 2011)

I think I have something like 682 days played time over the past 6 years, thank god I quit in WOTLK x) Instead I spend my time playing HoN and SC2


----------



## Ogrt48 (Mar 14, 2005)

Any tips for noobs wanting to get good at SC2? I wanna play zerg but I know nothing about anything cept for the first set of basic challenge mode lol.


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

Ogrt48 said:


> Any tips for noobs wanting to get good at SC2? I wanna play zerg but I know nothing about anything cept for the first set of basic challenge mode lol.


Nerd Love! I am diamond with zerg, protoss, and terran. You should PM me and maybe I can help you


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

Jcoj613 said:


> **** yes. I love starcraft. I played WoW when Cata came out, got 2 85's, did all the cata raids, got 2k rating in 2's and 3's arena, then I quit.


Yeah I love playing, diamond terran, winning most games might get better matchups soon. TvT and TvZ's are so fun but TvP blows, protoss is such a rigged race =(

As for WoW, I got gladiator ranking relatively easily for several seasons, just feels like theres hardly any depth to the game and the skill cap is so low, where in starcaft theres really no end to how potentially good you can get.


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

dave twothree said:


> yeah i love playing, diamond terran, winning most games might get better matchups soon. Tvt and tvz's are so fun but tvp blows, protoss is such a rigged race =(
> 
> as for wow, i got gladiator ranking relatively easily for several seasons, just feels like theres hardly any depth to the game and the skill cap is so low, where in starcaft theres really no end to how potentially good you can get.


protoss op!!!!


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

Jcoj613 said:


> protoss op!!!!


mhm, protoss just turtles and maxes while terran and zerg players have to be good. Not to mention they'll just attack-move into you with absurdly powerful tech (colossi lol) while you have to micro hard vs them in battles.

Luckily over half of ladder protoss players will just try to 4gate you and those types of players are quite frankly, stupid and turn into easy wins.


----------



## SilentChaos (Apr 24, 2011)

2 months clean... I've previously quit 4 times before this so I hope this time it sticks. I only rejoined this last time because my online gamer friend(the only friend that I actually have lol) who lives in Canada begged me to rejoin just to do arena with him. He even payed my subscription lol. Anyways, I'm glad that I'm free from that game and can finally play some of my ps3 games... oh wait PSN is down... damn you sony! :sigh


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow addiction. Ugh, not good. Although, to be honest.. at times it did make me genuinely happy. 

It was a nice way to fill a huge social void in my life, but i feel like it's better to work at making my /real/ social life a success than delve completely into distractions. Not judging anyone, though 

Also: for the horde!!!!


----------



## Ogrt48 (Mar 14, 2005)

Ugh, I caved in and spent the past 48 hours pretty much sleeping or on wow. F this game =\


----------



## bball4life (Mar 19, 2011)

I am very critical of WoW before I played the game and thinks it was boring and whatnot but holy crap it is really addictive like peoples said. I quit after a month because it was too addicting...


----------



## Babbages (May 7, 2011)

My addiction ended shortly after I turned lvl 80 way back when.. WoW hasnt felt the same ever since


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

I was addicted for about 3 years and to be honest I enjoyed playing it a lot. It was great to escape into and not worry about real life stress. I have a lot of fond memories of playing it to, like staying up till the early hours of the morning having great fun.

It's just a shame when you are addicted you put so many hours in and neglect real life.

I quit by slowly getting bored of it and finding something else to fulfil me.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

So i recently subscribed to WoW again, just to see whats new and stuff.

It is safe to say i am hooked for couple of months.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

Am I the only person on the planet that doesn't like WoW?


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

phoenixwright said:


> Am I the only person on the planet that doesn't like WoW?


I haven't tried it, I had no interest in finding that I would like it, and having it ruin me. I do understand why people like it; it's addicting in the same way as Diablo II was in that it's a numbers game. You're constantly trying to improve them, and at first boy do these numbers increase fast. As you level up, very steadily, these numbers increase less and less, and so you get used to working more for them, but even still, they seem right around the corner. Every number gain produces a high, a feeling of accomplishment, and players chase that high. In the end, they have to go on multi-hour, super organized raids to even hope to slighly improve heir character.

In the end though, the premise of the game is pretty shallow, as addicting as it may be. Not even remotely interested personally.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe yeaaaaaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

lonelyjew:1059508839 said:


> phoenixwright said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only person on the planet that doesn't like WoW?
> ...


I was addicted to Diablo II LOD for a month tops. Then I got bored. I will pick up Diablo III when that is out. But I don't like WoW at all.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Played WoW on and off for about three years now. I'm back on it again, but I have absolutely no idea how people get addicted to the game. It's in newspapers and ****, like they are trying to warn parents to tell their children to stop playing, saying it's worse than heroine etc. Unreal.

Never been addicted to it, purely because I don't find the game fascinating enough to do so. Seeing as I only do arena/rbg I don't have to play nearly as much as raiders do too.

In my experience, WoW is mostly about ego anyway.


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

I hate it...But i cant stop.

Been playing for over 6 years. Ill stop when i get gladiator...maybe.


----------



## Sage Sagan (Dec 12, 2011)

I quit World of Warcraft cold turkey. I got to level 80 with my Shadow Priest after about a month or so, and never renewed my subscription.

Now, Ragnarok Online back in its heyday..


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

ewww WoW. SWTOR is my new addiction now....it's way better imo. The story oriented questing really hooks you in


----------



## MyJoy (Dec 9, 2011)

i could never get into WoW. I really got into Dragon Age Origins for awhile and played that one over and over though.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I've tried my hardest to get addicted to an MMO, but my shyness prevents me from fully delving in. The closest I've come to an addiction was with Warhammer Online, but it's been ruined with patches. I also played all of the superhero-themed MMOs...they tend to have the best character creators, and I'm all about that.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I go on it once every few months, aside from getting free membership due to scrolls of resurrection/recruit a friend. I have a 85 paladin with between 30-40 days playtime (can't remember which.) a 70 priest with about 3 days playtime (3x xp till about lv 50.) and a 46 druid with about 5 days playtime (Just pvp lvs though, a few dungeons at the lower levels when it went from 40-49 ect.)
Is anyone else here from azuremyst?


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

MagusAnima said:


> I can't stand all the people on there, they're all so RUDE. I try to be nice and polite to every player I meet but there's only so much crap you can take. Yeah, I quit a year ago. I have friends who still play but they're all alliance and I can't bring myself to switch sides, I don't like any of the alliance races really.


Nails it on the head. I've never met so much rude people online. Baltic region/eastern europeans are some of the most overbearing, highly emotional, arrogant people I've ever communicated with online. That's why I stuck to smaller close knit guilds, took a long time to find nice people but they are there.

Most of my friends are online. I really rate them as genuine close friends, in an online environment it's so easy to be mean, troll, screw people over and steal (in gaming) if you want to. In ways it's a good way of telling peoples character.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Anyway. I recently quit after years. This is why if anyone cares.

http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/3129763013?page=1#2

I really don't like the way gaming is heading now in general and a lot of the blame goes to the Blizzard type model being copied.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

low said:


> Anyway. I recently quit after years. This is why if anyone cares.
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/3129763013?page=1#2
> 
> I really don't like the way gaming is heading now in general and a lot of the blame goes to the Blizzard type model being copied.


I can't remember exactly when this came out but there was a pet bought from the blizzard store with was bind on equip, worth 10k and for around £10 I think, it will of lowered quite a bit now but it surprised me and apparently slowed down gold selling from the time it came out. Id sell 20k for £10 though if it meant me getting another month of wow.


----------



## Harassment Panda (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a level 85 Rogue and I can't wait to turn him into a Pandaren when the new expansion comes out!


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I tried WoW once like 2 years ago, but I couldn't for the life of me find what is so addicting about it, I had no fun and probably won't try it again.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Any of you play on Illidan???


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Feb 8, 2011)

I've been playing since vanilla. I was addicted at first, then had a bit of a break, and now I've maintained my subscription because my mom pays for it so she'll have someone to play with.

I love it but it does get boring. I miss that old excitement I got from that and the many other MMOs I played before it. I sometimes wonder if there will ever be a new one that will bring that feeling back again.

I personally am not bothered by it's addictive qualities. I know that I have an addictive personality and I figure better a video game than drugs, alcohol, or social drama.

But then, I have no desire to go out with people and such. I've done that, didn't like it, and would way rather have an online social life and a stress free personal life than to try to maintain someone else's ideal of what my life should be.


----------



## Leeroythedeecoy (Feb 9, 2013)

playing right now! lol. recently got MOP expansion and 60 day game time for free pretty much. well, not free.. like a week of doing surveys online for cash. lol


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I still can't believe people still play this game. I only play free to play mmos and no mmorpgs.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Wait there's a meme that represents this. Notice blizzards representation, lol.


----------

